# Slingshot Of The Month - July 2013 - The Winners



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

The winners of the June Slingshot of the Month competition are:

1st Place:
Wingshooter - Bending Wood








2nd Place:
NoobShooter - O-Sage Can You See








3rd Place:
scarfaceTom - Tutorial Catty








Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Congratulations to all the winners, and those nominated, the standards are outstanding.

Cheers Allan


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

congrats

thanks :king:


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Congratulations to the awesome makers this go 'round! And a special shout out to my boy Noobshooter whatwhat!?!? AWESOME Job!!! :bowdown:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congrats all. It's an honor I hope to achieve at some point.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Wow Thanks guys. I didn't even know that slingshot was in the contest. Imagine my surprise when i signed on.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome slingshots!!!!!

Congratulations to all, especially the winner Wingshooter with a FABULOUS piece of craftsmanship!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Congratulations to all winners and nominees! LOTS of wonderful stuff this month. But I gotta say, a BIG 'hell yeah!' too Bobby, you killed that one, Bro!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Congratz to the Winners. Well deserved Guys, well deserved!


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice work guys, wing shooter that is outstanding..


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Btoon84 said:


> Congratulations to the awesome makers this go 'round! And a special shout out to my boy Noobshooter whatwhat!?!? AWESOME Job!!! :bowdown:





quarterinmynose said:


> Congratulations to all winners and nominees! LOTS of wonderful stuff this month. But I gotta say, a BIG '**** yeah!' too Bobby, you killed that one, Bro!


Thanks guys! I am just glad to have been part of something with so many great slingshots. Congrats to everyone!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Congratulations to all participants, to me they are all masterpieces.

Cheers .... Alf


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> Wow Thanks guys. I didn't even know that slingshot was in the contest. Imagine my surprise when i signed on.


Congratulations Wingshooter! You've clearly done some outstanding work. I am proud to own this one! :king:


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Congratulations to all the winners and specially to Wingshooter (Roger)......... two months in a row.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats guys! :bowdown:


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

Congrats to the winners!

And thank you to all the 'artists' here, a pool of inspiration! :thumbsup:


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Congrats winners! All very worthy


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

it would be cool if you said how many votes each SS received

thanks :king:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: Man, I'll tell ya. Who can pick between such excellence and judge one better than the other. Congrats to all. Roger that one looks almost impossible to make. :bowdown:


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you guys for your votes and congrats to all the nomines. Every participan should get a price here.

I'm a bit worried, because i thought, Danny and me would share the third place.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Congrats guys! Those are fantastic!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Well Done and Congrats to everyone. Next time 1st place Bobby!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great work Roger! Nice job by everyone else too. Kudos!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Congratz to the winners and the other nominees! Great work!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Congratulations to all the winners and nominees, this was a tough month, next time guys!


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Well deserved! Excellent all...


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

dang magpies said:


> it would be cool if you said how many votes each SS received
> 
> thanks :king:


You can see that here:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24946-slingshot-of-the-month-july-2013-voting/


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I would like to take this opportunity to congratulate the winners on a job well done, and also those individuals who thought enough of my Caymanite fork not only to nominate it but to vote for it. A fourth place finish in this group is to say the least humbling, especially when you miss third by one vote in my first contest! Once again thanks guys, very much appreciated.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm a big fan of natural forks. Roger's pieces are the only "template" cut slings that make me drool. I have a hickory SRS and it is deadly.


----------



## amm1266 (Mar 27, 2013)

congrats to all ... fantastic work


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

There all sharp! I would be afraid to shoot em.


----------

